# renew the visa



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

my colleague's visa is on her husband's sponsorship, her husband works in freezone,after her visa is expired, is she going to have 30 days grace period for her to decide whether renew her visa or not? or does she have to renew her visa before her visa is expired?


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

yes , she is eligible for the 30 days grace period .


----------

